# Laufschwimmer mit Schnurstopper



## Jemall (10. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe jetzt schon gut ne Stunde diverse Threads durchgelesen, aber verstehe es leider immer nonch nicht (bin Anfänger!).
Also wie man diesen Gummistopper auf die Schnur bekomt ist mir klar aber wie befestige ich den dann an meiner Schnur?
Oder hält er sich von selbst?
Ich habe auch mal was von irgendeinem Knoten gehört der diesen Gummistopper halten soll!?

Am besten wäre eine Skizze wo es gut erklärbar abgebildet ist!

Ich habe Dummerweise nur Laufschwimmer gekauft |uhoh: und will es dann mal auf diese Art versuchen!


PS: Ich habe noch kein Angelschein, da die Anmeldefrist mal wieder zuspät war letzen Monat :r:c und möchte mal wieder in Frankreich (Marckolsheim) angeln gehen!
Sprich mit nem Jahresticket und alles 100% legitim #6


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Laufschwimmer mit Schnurstopper*

Hi Jemall,

die Silikonstopper halten von selbst auf der Schnur, besser halten sie wenn noch mit einem Stopperknoten abgebremst. Die Knoten gibts dort wo es auch die Silikonstopper gibt.

Lg Anderl


----------



## diemai (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Laufschwimmer mit Schnurstopper*

@ Jemall

Von diesen Silikon-Stoppern halte ich nicht viel , ....sie verrutschen immer leicht !

Ich nehme lieber Faden-Stopper  ...die gibt es für verschiedene Schnurstärken und lassen sich leicht aufziehen , indem man die Schnur durch das Röhrchen steckt , auf dem sie vorgebunden sind .

Dann nur noch fest zusammenziehen und fertig !

Die Enden sollten auf ca. 15 mm Länge abgeschnitten werden , die Schnur läuft so besser von der Rolle und durch die Ringe , ....außerdem kann man den Knoten dann immer wieder 'mal nachziehen .

Zum Verschieben des Knotens sollte dieser(und die Schnur) naß sein , ........besonders bei kleinen Größen flutschen die beiliegenden Stopper-Perlen gerne 'mal über den Knoten , .....so klitzekleine Plastikperlen aus'm Bastelladen funzen in dem Fall besser .

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Jemall (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Laufschwimmer mit Schnurstopper*

alles klar!
besten dank an euch beiden! :m:m

Ich werds nun einmal mit den Gummistopper probieren und wenns nicht klappt/ mich zur Weißglut bringt (höhö)..
dann werde ich deinem Rat folgen.

Bis dahin Petri Heil |wavey:


PS: bevor ichs vergess, also zieh ich den Schwimmer durch und hinten dran (Richtung Rolle) kommt dann so ein Stopper?


----------



## Windelwilli (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Laufschwimmer mit Schnurstopper*



Jemall schrieb:


> PS: bevor ichs vergess, also zieh ich den Schwimmer durch und hinten dran (Richtung Rolle) kommt dann so ein Stopper?


 
Der Stopper kommt natürlich über die Pose....sonst kann da ja nix stoppen. #6


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Laufschwimmer mit Schnurstopper*



Jemall schrieb:


> ...
> 
> PS: bevor ichs vergess, also zieh ich den Schwimmer durch und hinten dran (Richtung Rolle) kommt dann so ein Stopper?



Erst der Stopper, dann eine Perle erst dann die Pose. Den Fadenstopper braucht man nicht zu kaufen, mit einem Stück Hauptschnur bekommt man das selbe Ergebniss

Hier der Knoten:

http://www.blinker.de/praxis/knotenkunde/detail.php?objectID=7534&class=70&thema=4592


----------



## Firehawk81 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Laufschwimmer mit Schnurstopper*

@Jemall

Schau mal hier.

http://www.google.de/search?q=silik...a=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CBYQ_AUoAQ





diemai schrieb:


> ...Von diesen Silikon-Stoppern halte ich nicht viel , ....sie verrutschen immer leicht !...



Man muss nur die richtige Größe verwenden, dann verrutschen die dinger auch nicht beim Wurf.


----------



## Jemall (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Laufschwimmer mit Schnurstopper*

Ok, nun bin ich wunschlos glücklich!

#6 Gruß an alle die mir geholfen haben!


----------



## Christian13 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Laufschwimmer mit Schnurstopper*

Ich bevorzuge die Gummistopper da sie flexibel sind ..


----------



## diemai (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Laufschwimmer mit Schnurstopper*

@ Firehawk81

..........ich mag diese Silikon-Stopper echt nicht , hatte vor Jahren 'mal welche in verschiedenen Größen ausprobiert , ........außerdem kann sich beim Wurf die Schnur auf der Rolle dahinter haken und so den Wurf bremsen .

Das gleiche gilt für den guten , alten Ventilgummi-Stopper , .........ich finde Schnur-Stopper am funktionellsten , egal ob aus'm Laden oder Selbstgeknotete aus Angelschnur .

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------

